# Mild OHSS in the 2ww?



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I had 2 lovely embryos transferred yesterday (5 day blasts) even though I have been suffering with mild OHSS symptoms (I look 6 months pregnant and am so bloated and uncomfortable - also a little short of breath).  

The clinic said as long as i was passing urine then it was ok to go ahead with transfer - so we did.

I just want to know if anyone else has been suffering the same and if they got through it ok?  Also when are these uncomfortable feelings going to subside if at all? 

Simi x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had mild ohss on my last cycle, although they started me on cabergoline before ET so think that helped. Keep moving about and drinking water but no heavy lifting or stretching or anything strenuous. Also keep in contact with your clinic and update them with your symptoms, daily if they progress/change.

It made me feel really poorly so you have my sympathy honey. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Cloudy,

How did you get on with your last cycle?  Did the symptoms remain at mild ohss?

Yes I have been told to do some gentle walking and moving about - not to completely bed rest!  I have a feeling I will have to brace myself for feeling ill !  If it results in a bfp and and going on to have a baby then I think I may be able to cope!

I have been drinking tons of water so praying that it keeps the symptoms at bay - not a very nice feeling though I must admit    

Simi x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I developed ohss about 5 days after my transfer, which was really quite uncomfortable etc however the only reason it returned was due to hcg being released because of my bfp!! I still have the ohss now although it has reduced and could continue for up to 12 weeks!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Nic, it's no fun feeling like this! My stomach is huge!! Is there anything else I can do other than drink water to help? Did you find it difficult to breath? 

Simi xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I did, the only other thing I did was drink dioralyte rather than just plain water as it replaces you electrolytes, and my gp said to me yesterday that if I get worse then I have to go into hospital which I am avoiding at all costs, she measures my girth and told me to keep an eye on it, I'm nowhere near as bad as I was last week though

Nic
Xx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Nic, glad you are a bit better. Can I get dioralyte in the shops? Willing to try anything as long as I don't have to go hospital!!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes you can buy it over the counter, I got the black current one and mixed it with juice as it tastes rubbish, are you passing urine? Vomiting? Diarrhoea?

Nic
Xx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Nic- yes am passing urine and thankfully no vomiting or diarrhoea. Hoping it all just calms down but might get some dioralyte tomorrow. Are you out of breath a bit too and finding it difficult to sleep? X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I'm very uncomfortable lay down on my side and a little out of breath, I'm quite uncomfortable when sneezing, coughing and going over bumps in the car too 

Nic
Xx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah hope you start to feel better.  I am slightly better today but have developed a bit of a dry cough - probably all this air pollution!

xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Possibly! Take care of your self 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh dear this sounds familiar... I had me ec last Monday and et on Thursday... since et I have been so uncomfortable. I am worried I may have mild ohss, I am really constipated sorry tmi, feel a bit sick now and then and sooooooooo bloated.... I look huge and it also hurts to sit down and also sneeze. 
Got this to worry about and the awful 2ww.... I could bear this if its a


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had this on my last cycle, but my clinic didn't catch it till late, so I had moderate, fluid had gone up to my ribs, I was told not to lie down on my back or sides and had regular scans, I was also told if bfp it would get worse before better, unfortunately it got better, fairly quickly. So fingers crossed it gets a bit worse, or at least stays the same for you. 

I'm now in my 2ww and I'm petrified of getting it again!  It's really not nice is it?

Good luck xxx


----------

